# N scale coupler compatibility?



## Boston&Maine

My friend is in the Navy and has a small N scale layout, so I want to get him a couple of Navy box cars for Christmas... I have no idea which brand of locomotive he is running now, but the box cars that I am looking at are made by Micro Trains... So, are all N scale couplers compatible?


----------



## shaygetz

Micro Trains come with knuckle type couplers, so you'll want to stick with that.


----------



## Boston&Maine

What type of coulpers would cheaper starter sets come with, becuase I am pretty sure that is what he has... I cannot ask too many questions without him becoming suspicious


----------



## shaygetz

They most like would have the Rapido coupler, a boxy looking thing that will not mate with knuckles. What I do with those is trade them out for Unimates, they'll mate with Micro Trains but are not good for switching maneuvers...


----------



## Boston&Maine

He just has a basic oval... I really do not think that he would ever get into switching either... So, how hard are couplers to replace? Are they just held on by a screw? Are all coupler designs compatible with all manufacturers?


----------



## shaygetz

You can see by the side-by-side that Rapidos will only mate with Rapidos...you're really going to have to figure out a way to see what his set has. Even the newer sets are starting to use knucks. You could always give them with a pack of Unimates with what ever you're planning, they're pretty much a drop in fit.

You now understand why I discourage folks (_other than my own little ones_) from giving me trains as a gift...unless it's an old kit or antique where it then wouldn't matter about compatibility.


----------



## kmcsjr

How long has your friend had this train? Except for Bachmann, most US locos have had knuckle couplers for a few years. European and Japanese models would have Rapidos. A sure fire way to be OK with the Microtrains set, is to go to a hobby shop and ask for a compatible truck with a Rapido coupler. This way, your friend could very easily swap 1 truck (wheel set) and have what is called a conversion car. I do it with European locos that I use to pull US cars, or with some older locos, where swapping out the Rapido is too much hassle.


----------



## Boston&Maine

shaygetz said:


> You can see by the side-by-side that Rapidos will only mate with Rapidos...you're really going to have to figure out a way to see what his set has.


What I was really trying to ask was, would you be able to put Rapidos on a car (like Micro Trains) that had knuckle couplers on it?




kmcsjr said:


> How long has your friend had this train? Except for Bachmann, most US locos have had knuckle couplers for a few years. European and Japanese models would have Rapidos. A sure fire way to be OK with the Microtrains set, is to go to a hobby shop and ask for a compatible truck with a Rapido coupler.


He has not had it for more then a year, but he probably bought it used... A compatible truck, I thought that the couplers were mounted to the body frame?


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> What I was really trying to ask was, would you be able to put Rapidos on a car (like Micro Trains) that had knuckle couplers on it?
> 
> If anything you would be better doing just the opposite of what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has not had it for more then a year, but he probably bought it used... A compatible truck, I thought that the couplers were mounted to the body frame?


Ask him to send you a picture so you can see what he's got.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, I think I will have to...


----------



## kmcsjr

microtrains box cars have truck mounted couplers. locos, cabooses ans some passenger stuff goes both ways, but MTL box cars have truck mounted.
Browse these sites for pics

http://blwnscale.com/
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp


----------



## kmcsjr

I took some pics. If you know anyone in nscale, they will probably have a pile of couplers with Rapidos.










conversion car

















navy boxcars









I'll send you a few trucks, if you want, free for a soldier... Thing is, I'm not sure they will be in time for Christmas.
Let me know


----------



## Boston&Maine

kmcsjr said:


> I'll send you a few trucks, if you want, free for a soldier... Thing is, I'm not sure they will be in time for Christmas.
> Let me know


Thanks... I will keep this thought in mind and get back to you at a later date if I need the Rapido couplers...


----------



## Boston&Maine

How do the trucks mount to the body? It is hard to tell from pictures... Do they use a screw of some sort?


----------



## kmcsjr

Boston&Maine said:


> How do the trucks mount to the body? It is hard to tell from pictures... Do they use a screw of some sort?


Bos&Me
There is a push pin that holds them in


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook

First: How'd this work out? (USN '67-'71)
Found this post with a search for Micro Trains. Searched for Micro Trains because I'm under the impression that they're totally USA Made. Pros and/or cons? Good day to highjack a thread?


----------

